# Best Kid Activity filled Resort in the NorthEast



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 5, 2010)

Since the school year is about to start(Sept. 7th) i figured why not plan ahead for next summers trip...

So...It will just be me and my then 5yr old daughter....I'd like to avoid a flight(Money is Always tight, and i can afford more fun if i save on a flight) so something in the northeast...Ideally i'm looking for a resort with alot of onsite activities...Because its cheaper that way...BUT if the location is Amazing...I am giving myself 9+ months to save, first thoughts were the Poconos, Cape Cod, RI or Ocean City....Soo..

What would you say is the best Resort/Location in the Northeast for a Single Father and his 5yr old daughter to spend a week or two between July and August in 2011?

AND how much would you Budget per week at that location...Assuming you were a Single Father who can't help but spoil his 5yr old daughter?


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't know what the best is, but I do know Trapp Family Lodge offers quite a lot.  Indoor and outdoor pools.  Hiking and Biking. A playground.  A wonderful fitness center and exercise rooms. Baking classes (although your daughter may be too young.  Perhaps they'd let you join her.) 

Check out the website.

I assume you own a timeshare to trade.  Hopefully, it has enough pull to get a Trapp Family Guest House.

I'm not sure what to budget.  Every meal can be cooked in the room.  Or, you can treat her to restaurants in the area.  Using the trails to bike or hike should come with the room, but renting bikes may cost you. 

HTH


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Aug 5, 2010)

what about Smugglers Notch?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 5, 2010)

helenbarnett1963 said:


> what about Smugglers Notch?



Thats Vermont right? I was considering there for the Christmas Break(12/26-12/31) but money didn't allow it....I hadn't even thought of it for the summer...Do they Trade through RCI or II?  Do they fill up fast?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 5, 2010)

*I found your question charming ...*

Hi! I found this to be a charming question.

First, let's talk about your daughter. She will be 5. What does she like to do? What does she know how to do? For instance, does she know how to swim? Does she know how to ride a bike? 

Is she sedentary? active? a dressy kind of girl? a tomboy? Does she like horses? Museums? Aquariums? 

At 5, she may still be at the "look at me" developmental stage. If she is, anything that she can do where you will watch her, will be fun for her. Look at me, daddy, I am going down the slide. Look at me, daddy, I am swimming. Look at me daddy, I am riding my bike. Look at me, daddy, I am dressing up. It is a very important developmental stage in terms of a child recognizing that they are separate from you and that you value the child. It also gives the child a feeling of accomplishment to be able to show you what they can do.

Because of this, I don't believe that the activities at the resort are as important as that you have plenty of things planned where she can show you what she is accomplishing. So, if she does not know how to swim or ride a bike, that may be your focus. It will be more important to her that you spend the time WITH her, WATCHING her and INTERACTING with her than that she is off in some great activity center. Regardless of how much fun the activity center is, if you are not with her, it will not be as much fun for her.

elaine


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 5, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Hi! I found this to be a charming question.
> 
> First, let's talk about your daughter. She will be 5. What does she like to do? What does she know how to do? For instance, does she know how to swim? Does she know how to ride a bike?
> 
> ...



Hehe...She is definatly still in the show me stage...and any activity she'll be doing i'll be right next to her....I'm an every other weekend and three weeks over the summer Daddy...Every minute of those every other weekends and three weeks are spent next to her enjoying anything she's enjoying......I just want to make sure More then anything else that we go to a place she enjoy's....

She loves horses, Loves the beach...Can't swim but loves wadding pools and splash parks, She's not biking Yet, and loves to run around with me on the playground for hours, loves dress up, dolls, tea parties, and is VERY VERY Social(Nothing like her daddy) so it would be nice if it was a good family resort that other kids around her age were at...I mean she's an individual, and very strong willed, but she's pretty much into what other girls her age are ...BUT, being female and well Female...there is no way to predict what she'll be into next year...

really anything that Activity intense, she gets bored easy when i try to get her to just lay on the beach with me and watch the waves..I'm lucky to be a youngish dad at 30...i don't know how anyone older could keep up with an kid!'

ETA: I'm looking for a resort with alot of activies i can do WITH my 5yr old daughter...I'm sorry if i wasn't clear in the first post


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 5, 2010)

*more questions*

Great to hear that you are so involved. So, it sounds like you are not looking for an activity center so much as activities to do with her?

Will your weeks together be at the beginning, middle or end of the time together? 

I am thinking that it might be nice to have her take a Red Cross or other swimming class and let her know that she will be able to swim with you after her lessons and that you will be looking forward to seeing her swim. Maybe a water park?

Maybe during your weekends you can start working with her on learning to ride a bike? 

It would be nice to be able to book trail rides with her for horseback riding.

Do you trade through RCI or II?

elaine


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 5, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Great to hear that you are so involved. So, it sounds like you are not looking for an activity center so much as activities to do with her?
> 
> Will your weeks together be at the beginning, middle or end of the time together?
> 
> ...



All of those things sound like a great idea...we are definatly going to be working on bike riding this year...worked on it a little last year but didn't push too hard...Swimming classes is Something i've been trying to work out with her mother for about 2yrs(The places around here to learn are VERY expensive)...We live on Long Island and the Grandparents have a nice boat they take out all summer...I'd LOVE her to be able to swim so i could feel better about bringing her out...as for horse back riding...She's a girl, so she automaticly loves it...but there aren't many places to gain experience around here

I'm kinda looking for an Activity center we both can enjoy...A Hotel we've stayed at in the Pocono's has an Indoor water park we both enjoyed, We both have fun at Chucky Cheese(Some resorts have Game rooms) Some resorts have horseback riding right on the resort, Family Activities we could both enjoy....I'M NOT looking to send her away to do seperate things then me...Just looking for the Best resort in the Northeast for On-Site Activities, activities i can Enjoy WITH her...Thats the cheapest option...Off site Activities are always fun...But i can just stay at Any $59 a nite hotel for those


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 5, 2010)

Smugglers Notch and Trapp Family Villas and Guest Houses all look excellent.

How about the Suites at Hershey?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 5, 2010)

So which resorts in the Northeast have the best/most activities on site for a 5yr old and her father to enjoy(Really anything i can do with her and see she likes, i'll love...so don't worry too much about me)


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 5, 2010)

Smugglers Notch does sound interesting...I think right now its between Smugglers Notch, Rocking Horse Ranch(Not timeshare) Or Split Rock Resort(Indoor water park) or Great Wolf Lodge(Not Timeshare)


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 5, 2010)

I was amazed by the Split Rock and Rocking Horse Ranch. I had never heard of either of these. They both look wonderful.

I had known of Smuggler's Notch and it seems fabulous, too.

I do not like our near-by Great Wolf Lodge. It is overrun with teenagers who seem to have been let loose by their parents to run wild. The resort feels crowded, rowdy and loud. Here, I would not want to spend time with anyone younger than about 12. The Lodge near you might be different. I would check it out before booking.

It looks like you have some real winners!

elaine


----------



## akp (Aug 5, 2010)

*Suites at Hershey?*

Not sure on distance from you, but I would think Suites at Hershey would be a good fit.


----------



## Jeanine (Aug 5, 2010)

It might be a bit silly of me to suggest this, since presumably you're looking for a timeshare, but I will, anyway! The Tyler Place in Vermont sounds wonderful: http://www.tylerplace.com/best-all-inclusive-family-resorts/

We've never been because we own at Smuggler's Notch, but I've been tempted.

Attitash Mountain Village is also fun. We've been there a few times and there's a lot to do with children in a laid-back sort of way (paddling in the brook, going on the local train, etc). There are a few resorts in the same area.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 5, 2010)

Jeanine said:


> It might be a bit silly of me to suggest this, since presumably you're looking for a timeshare, but I will, anyway! The Tyler Place in Vermont sounds wonderful: http://www.tylerplace.com/best-all-inclusive-family-resorts/
> 
> We've never been because we own at Smuggler's Notch, but I've been tempted.
> 
> Attitash Mountain Village is also fun. We've been there a few times and there's a lot to do with children in a laid-back sort of way (paddling in the brook, going on the local train, etc). There are a few resorts in the same area.



Truthfully it doesn't matter to me if its a timeshare or not...I just thought it might have been rude to ask about other places on a timeshare forum :ignore: I'm glad you guys are giving me other options

Tylerplace looks REALLY nice...all these choices coming out...i'm glad i'm starting planning early! if i had to look through all of this and decide in april or may...i'd go prematurely grey =)


----------



## senorak (Aug 5, 2010)

All of your suggestions/choices are good ones!   We went to Rocking Horse Ranch years ago, (when oldest child was 6 and middle child just a baby/toddler), and they both still talk about that vacation, (now ages 20 and 15).  If I remember correctly, meals were included in the cost.....and they were quite good.  

Smuggler's Notch has always been "on the wish list" for summer travel, but it is very hard to trade into....(especially for the prime summer weeks, which I need, since I am on a "teacher's schedule").  All the reports on Smuggs have been excellent, and I am still hoping to snag a week before my youngest (age 13) leaves home.   

One of our home resorts is in the Poconos, and that is where we traveled most often when the kids were younger.  (It's such a short drive for us...less than 2 hours).  I know many people do not rate the Pocono resort high for their accomodations---more "rustic" in nature--however, all of the resorts we have stayed at:  Shawnee, Split Rock, Tree Tops, Villas @ Tree Tops, have had numerous activities for families.  And with the new indoor water park at Split Rock, that would be high on my "to visit" list.     Also quite a few "daytrips" in the Pocono region---including Bushkill Falls, Camelbeach water park, and several amusement parks.

Finally, Hershey.....we visited the area numerous times, (again, when my kids were younger), and I finally returned for a timeshare stay last October.  The resort, Suites @ Hershey, were very large, with plenty of room for my 2 younger children and a friend.  There were no scheduled activities at that time of year, (but it was "off season").  WE only stayed for the weekend, however, there are lots of places of interest to visit besides the amusement park, if you have more time.  

Good luck in your search!  Reading through your post has brought back many happy memories of vacations with my children....(who are now reaching ages where they are not as keen on traveling w/ their mom anymore. )

Deb


----------



## May mom (Aug 5, 2010)

An earlier post mentioned Tyler's Place.  Keep in mind that it is very expensive, fills quickly and it's really a place that separates the kids from the parents, kid's do their own thing during the day and then join their parents for the evenings (in fact they may not even eat dinner together).  I'm not saying this is the case for all families that visit the resort but this is the real point of visiting the resort.  I know a number of famiilies from the DC area that go, never been myself.  Also, I'm not really sure how a single parent would fare at Tyler's Place, if you just go with your dd without knowing other people.

Although, you asked about northeast resorts, I think Massanuten in VA would be a great option also.  It's a bit more of a drive but there is plenty to do together: go-karts, water park, other pools, pony rides/horseback riding, hiking, biking, etc.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 5, 2010)

senorak said:


> All of your suggestions/choices are good ones!   We went to Rocking Horse Ranch years ago, (when oldest child was 6 and middle child just a baby/toddler), *and they both still talk about that vacation, (now ages 20 and 15)*.  If I remember correctly, meals were included in the cost.....and they were quite good.
> Deb



Aww...I've got to admit...This made me a little misty eyed....That is exactly what every parent wants during every vacation!

Haha, don't tell the other guys though!


----------



## teachingmyown (Aug 5, 2010)

What about a beach resort, maybe Virginia Beach?  The sand and waves can fill hours of fun at that age--just be sure to lather on the sunblock.  Sand castles, writing in the sand, collecting shells, floating on the surf, burying dad in the sand, etc.  Couldn't get less expensive and will create LOTS of memories.  If you feel the water might be too cool...just go down coast a bit further.


----------



## elaine (Aug 5, 2010)

*smugglers notch is better than trapp family*

smugglers notch (smuggs) does have TS, and we traded in thru RCI. But, it is a very tought trade for summer (RCI points are easier). You can also book thru SMuggs and get a package, as you only need a studio room. IF you go via via RCI trade, you have to pay $300 fee for the week to do activities and all pools access---it is quite extensive. Looks on the SMuggs website and for the summer "jukebox" section and you will see everything.  Many kids do day camps--but we stayed with our kids all day and had a ball--from hiking, the creeking, to golfing at the driving range, evening sing-a-longs, etc. You will not be disappointed with Smuggs.
For your age, the Llama trek ($30 or so) is a great adventure. We also liked going to Ben and JErrys for a day trip (the grocery store is near there--so do this the 1st day and you can get groceries too).
Althought Trapp is lovely, there are not nearly the kids activities that SMuggs has.
For budget, you can looks on SMuggs webiste to see cost of packages. But assuming TS trade, and you cook a lot: $300 for Smuggs RCI fee to use all facilities and do the activities, $10 per bucket of balls for golf, $50 for 2 for Llama trek, $5 for frisbee golf, bikes--free if you bring your own. Ben & Jerry's tour--free.  We also spent $ on golf lessons, fly fishing lessons, day trip to Montreal (via our car)--would be boring for a 5 year old.
Lastly, athough is not the NE, and it would be hot and a long drive (but cheapish flight), my kids really like the Disney resorts--we only go into the parks 1-2 days during the week, but spend the other days at the kids'clubs (I take a book and they do activities, coloring, painting, clay, games, etc.), we also go over to Ft Wilderness for bike riding, fishing (DS caught a 3 lb bass), roasting hot dogs and marshmellows, Chip and Dale sign a long, and spent lots of time at the great pools.  They have nightly movies on big screen at Ft W and also at DVC resorts. There are a lot of non-park things to do at Disney vacation clubs, if you include going over to Ft W---in fact, after my kids spent hours on end at the great kids' clubs (called Community Halls), we bought DVc points.  We have gone 5 years in a row and my child now 9 can't wait to go back  (but, DD 13 is getting bored). If you are lookng for next summer, put a reuqest in now--June 2011 weeks are just starting to show up.


----------



## jasenj1 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Massanutten?*

I'm not sure if Massanutten, VA is out of your range. They have an onsite indoor water park & outdoor pools, miniature golf, go carts, and fishing ponds. There's lots of hiking and naturey things to do in the surrounding area.

- Jasen.


----------



## Vicky (Aug 7, 2010)

Ridewithme,

You might want to check out Villa Roma in Catskills. It looks very kids friendly and selfcontained. I've never been there but we have reservations for Labor Day week this year so I can give you some info when we r back. I actually was looking to split my week with someone. 

Vicky


----------



## SPG900NY (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeanine said:


> Attitash Mountain Village is also fun. We've been there a few times and there's a lot to do with children in a laid-back sort of way (paddling in the brook, going on the local train, etc). There are a few resorts in the same area.



I'd also recommend Attitash. There's just so much to do in the area, as long as you go before September. Our 3-year old loves it there. It's right in the center of the White Mountains and you can either stay onsite and use the two pools and playgrounds, or head into town and ride the train (from 3/4 hour to 5-hour trips, depending on your 5-year-old's attention span), or go to Storyland (10 minutes away) or Santa's Village (an hour or so). There's onsite hiking as well, and horseback riding nearby. Lots to do. Should be fairly easy to trade into I think.


----------



## janej (Aug 10, 2010)

jasenj1 said:


> I'm not sure if Massanutten, VA is out of your range. They have an onsite indoor water park & outdoor pools, miniature golf, go carts, and fishing ponds. There's lots of hiking and naturey things to do in the surrounding area.
> 
> - Jasen.



I second Massanutten.  Massanuteen offers many class/activities you can do together.  The kid's activity cards are reasonable and covers more than you can do for a week.  They have something for kids almost every night too.  My kids loved the magic show.  You can find the current activity offers at http://massresort.com/v.php?pg=488

We've been to Smuggs twice (fall and winter).  My boys loved the place.  We still have not made it in the summer.  It can get expensive if you have to pay for the camp fee.  Plus, you won't be in the camp with her.  If you can getaway in the fall, I highly recommend Smuggs.  Exchange is easy in the fall.  We took the trip while my older one was in Kindergarten.  We went to Ben & Jerries, Burlington Teddy bear factory, farmers market to taste fresh cider, took the gondola ride, played in the resort, tours dairy farms.   There is a heated pool right outside of our window.   We were the only people there during the week.  The boys played in the pool after lunch, then took a nap before we went out.  It was so relaxing that I wish I could do that every year.

We've been to Villa Roma in the winter too.  It offers lots of activities but geared more towards older kids and big family reunion.  I've met many adults and seniors returning every year.   I am not sure what they offer in the summer though.  It might be worth-awhile to call and see if they would fax you the activities for this week to get some ideas.  The younger kids in our group liked the pool, arcade and an indoor bounce/slide place (for $5 a day).


----------



## lizhecht (Sep 26, 2010)

*Steele Hill*

I haven't stayed here in years, but has a lot of things for family to do. I remember going horseback riding while I was there.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 29, 2010)

Smugglers Notch hands down. Been going for 14 years. I live near Rocking Horse Ranch, which is nice, but can't compare with Smuggs. My son is 22 now and he still loves going and so do we!


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 29, 2010)

PS Live near Villa Roma also and have friends that own there, but it, too, can't compare with Smuggs.


----------

